# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: وارد کردن checkbox در  listctrl و treectrl

## یا صاحب الزمان

با سلام.
می خواستم ببینم که چطور در treectrl و listctrl  می شه checkbox رو اضافه کرد؟
لطف کنید یه مثال هم برای اضافه کردن اطلاعات به listctrl بزنید.
(تو اینترنت زیاد دنبالش گشتم ولی پیدا نکردم.)
ممنون

----------


## emad4000

برای همچین ListCtrl ای خود کتابخونه کامپوننت داره : wxCheckListBox   :چشمک: 
باید این هدر رو اینکلود کنی : #include <wx/checklst.h>

----------


## یا صاحب الزمان

برای treectrl چی؟

----------


## emad4000

یه کامپوننت هست به اسم wxTreeMultiCtrl
دقیقا نمی دونم چیکار میکنه ، وقت کنم بررسی اش می کنم
شاید مشکلتو رفع کنه
دوتا سامپل هم تو CodeProject هستن که فک کنم از MFC استفاده میکنن
A checkbox tree control for use in filtering selections
Tree control with bitmap checkboxes supported

تو سایت Delphi.About.com هم یه کامپوننت هست که در واقع از TCustomShellTreeView ارث بری می کنه و کامپوننت رو میسازه
TShellTreeView with CheckBoxes

تو سایت http://www.java2s.com/ هم یه کامپوننت هست که اونم از کتابخونه های خود java استفاده می کنه . یه پیج بود با تایتل "Add checkbox mark to the tree node"
موفق باشی

----------

